# Russian Watches International



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone had dealings with this company in Nottingham?

I ordered a watch from them 2 weeks ago and no delivery yet, i have phoned them 3 times and on each occasion was told it has been posted, first on the weds, then thurs then fri etc etc.

I now have an email saying it will be posted on monday.

Ok it's not an expensive watch, but now feel i've lost my hard earned, and was actually going to order another additional watch from them too, but have changed my mind so far.

I know it's only 2 weeks but it's the lying that gets me, if he'd said delivery will be more than 2 weeks i would have accepted it.

Anyway, sorry for the rant and this company may be 'legit', but i don't have much faith.

Just wondering if anyone else had similar experience with them.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have bought a couple of watches from them in the past without problems.


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

JoT said:


> I have bought a couple of watches from them in the past without problems.


Ok thanks for your reply, i may have a bit more confidence in them now.

I was wondering if the watches are shipped from Russia, but the man i spoke to said 'no, they are sent from Nottingham'.

I wait with anticipation lol


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

suggsy said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I have bought a couple of watches from them in the past without problems.
> ...


It will depend if he has them in stock I suppose, I suspect the two weeks is to cover delivery to him from Russia and to send them on to you from Nottingham. It is the holiday period over there so it may explain the delay.

I wouldn't give up hope although it must have been annoying to be told they were posted when they weren't


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

How did you pay?

Credit card?

Ask for a tracking number for the post...


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks again for the replies, silly me yes i forgot about the holiday period all over europe

I paid via debit card and will ask him for the tracking number tomorrow if he says he's posted it


----------



## perunaldo (Jan 4, 2009)

suggsy said:


> Thanks again for the replies, silly me yes i forgot about the holiday period all over europe
> 
> I paid via debit card and will ask him for the tracking number tomorrow if he says he's posted it


What happened with these guys? Did they deliver your watch?

I was about to make one small deal with RWI, but I'll wait to see what happens here.

Offtopic: I had few situations in my business (music production and ownership of state of the art recording studio) where some pretty big names changed their "ways" suddenly. They were distributing and selling 2nd hand equipment for years, without any problems on their side, but during one month in 2006. they crossed tons of customers that sent huge amounts of cash for equipment but never got their units. No one could find this guy for months. Then he came back with promises... Tomorrow... Next week... Blah blah...

Nothing happened. International prosecutions were too expensive and amounts I'm talking about pretty small.

But, 50 euro here... 100 there... times 100 customers... A new house maybe, but a new car definatelly for this guy!

Sorry for offtopic... But I hope this one isn't the same story!

Good luck.


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

I received an email at the weekend saying 'i haven't posted your watch after all, i assure you it will be posted monday morning first class'

It's Tuesday today and i received the watch, i emailed to say thankyou for the watch i received it this morning, i may buy another watch in the future, the reply was...

'ok'.

So in short i got it, nice watch, so might order another off him sometime, i hear good reports about him, and i expect you all know, but he is selling on a certain auction site under the name of GMT Classics.


----------

